# An Alle CE-Glücklichen: Und wie isses so? voll und voll toll? :))



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

erzählt doch mal.... ich glaube nicht, dass ich hier jemand mit ner special edition meldet und so nett ist und ein bisschen berichter oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

Was willst den hören von nem CEler?


----------



## etmundi (14. September 2008)

Und ein paar Hinweise, ob sich die Perfomance und die Grafik verbessert hat wären nett.


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

Wuäääh, ich bin neidisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnte zwar theoretisch ab morgen auch zocken, aber muss bis 18 Uhr arbeiten..


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (14. September 2008)

Ich glaube die sind alle begeistert am spielen. Die antworten dann in einem Monat zum Abo auffüllen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja ich glaube die Grafikeinstellungen sind jetz detaillierter. In der Beta war Sichtweite etc. vorgegeben, sah nochnicht so toll aus. Aufjedenfall kann man sicher mit besserer Grafik rechnen.


----------



## Raminator (14. September 2008)

die sind eh alle am spielen.wer soll dir da was berichten^^


----------



## Chunthoor (14. September 2008)

Das Einzige, was ich grade berichten kann ist das es in der Beta viel flüssiger bei mir lief. Im Augenblick ruckelt es bei mir aber fast bis zur Unspielbarkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (14. September 2008)

Gibt doch jezt die Buffedt show folge 8 zu dem Thema ..will ich meinen. Dort zeigen sie halt die Max sichtweite ect.

Auch wie die Framerate gesenkt werden kann und was fürnen prozessor man mindestens haben sollte.


----------



## Whitman (14. September 2008)

Kumpel von mir zockt grade, er meint es wäre verdammt viel los auf seinem server ... schonmal ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

aber die machen doch bestimmt mal pause und denken an ihre zuküfntigen Leidensgenossen...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (14. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wuäääh, ich bin neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wer muss das nich :-)


----------



## Kabak (14. September 2008)

Bin noch in meiner Warteschlange für die openRvR server (seit 30 minuten) dannach werdet ihr nix mehr von mir hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik von WAR klasse, so lässt sich das Spiel auch auf älteren PCs spielen und es ist net so sehr Grafik sache, schaut euch andere MMOs an, Etmundi weiß welches wenn ich seine Signa anschaue. Zu hohe Grafikanforderungen heißt, weniger Spieler, mehr Laggs, Bugs etc. Deshalb genießt die schöne Grafik.


<--- Ist mit C64, Amiga Großgeworden


----------



## Synefiere (14. September 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> wer muss das nich :-)



hm ... das wär dann wohl ich ... nein kein hartz 4 ^^ student ^^


----------



## Bulk (14. September 2008)

Chunthoor schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was ich grade berichten kann ist das es in der Beta viel flüssiger bei mir lief. Im Augenblick ruckelt es bei mir aber fast bis zur Unspielbarkeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito, deswegen bin ich erstmal für ein paar Stunden raus


----------



## Katzendruide (14. September 2008)

Uhhh will spielen 4 Tage noch *zitter* xD kann mir vorstellen das die schon anfangen sich zu bekämpfen <3

--------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

ich find die grafik und vor allem die architektur auch ziemlich klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (14. September 2008)

also ich find die grafik ja echt in ordnung und wenn ich geile Grafik will zock ich halt Crysis oder COD4 aber kein mmo^^


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> also ich find die grafik ja echt in ordnung und wenn ich geile Grafik will zock ich halt Crysis oder COD4 aber kein mmo^^



Da hats jemand erfasst, geile Grafik kannsde in Single Player um dich schlagen, aber in ein MMO, was ja für Massen ausgelegt ist, kannst so was nicht bringen, stell dir, in diesen Beispiel Crysis, ein Singleplayer Game vor mit 10.000 Leuten auf den Server. Ruckelts oder Ruckelts net?


----------



## Fröstlich (14. September 2008)

Mich würde brennend interessieren, welche Server up sind für die PreOrder Leute?!


----------



## Teax51 (14. September 2008)

Würd ja gern was dazu sagen aber die Schweine lassen mich nichts ins Spiel obwohl der Code klappt ;(


----------



## Punischer240 (14. September 2008)

Katzendruide schrieb:


> Uhhh will spielen 4 Tage noch *zitter* xD kann mir vorstellen das die schon anfangen sich zu bekämpfen <3
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



ähm du fanghst nach 2 stunden an dich mit der ordnung zu kloppen das macht soviel spaß^^


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Also die Startgebiete sind voll. Zumindest Grünhäute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber macht trotzdem tierisch laune das Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAAAAGGHHH


----------



## Thug (14. September 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Also die Startgebiete sind voll. Zumindest Grünhäute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In 7 Stunden komm ich auch stumpn'n mosch'n!


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

So eine Euphorie habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen bei einem MMO und ich hab anstecken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstlich (14. September 2008)

Kann mir keiner sagen welche Server für die PreOrder up sind?


----------



## Rakanisha (14. September 2008)

also grafikverbesserungen kann ich nicht erkennen. aber die server sind schön voll!!!


----------



## Whitman (14. September 2008)

Fröstlich schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner sagen welche Server für die PreOrder up sind?


http://www.war-europe.com/#/newsarchives/?...145&lang=de


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

in 7 stunden? noch auffe arbeit oder falsche zeitrechnung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstlich (14. September 2008)

Danke Whitman, hat ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## Katzendruide (14. September 2008)

> ähm du fanghst nach 2 stunden an dich mit der ordnung zu kloppen das macht soviel spaß^^


Nein, ich renn direkt vor das Lager und lauer auf die Greenskins (ich kloppe auf Zerstörung^^) in einem Busch hocke ich auf der Lauer, nehmt die Beine in die Hand und rennt weg vor meiner mächtigen Axt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

habe auch selten die letzten jahre ein spiel erlebt, welches mich in eine solche vorfreude versetzt hat.

d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich drauf!


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

Bin grad vom Server geflogen und nun muss ich 12 min warten, na wenns weiter nix ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

dann nutze die 12 minuten und erzähl uns was vom spiel...^^

BITTE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlaXioN (14. September 2008)

ja hat sich verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sprache ist auch ok 

Spiel lüpp flüssig 

Los ist auch genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so ich muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

war die ce nicht limitiert auf ne gewisse stückzahl in europa?
und trotzdem schon so viel los?

cooolio! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wird aber dann donnerstag ein chaos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fellfighter (14. September 2008)

mit vom server fliegen is wohl ein prob grad 
sind 3 leute im ts und wir fliegen alle regelmässig raus 
...dann ca 30 min jedesmal warten weil der server voll
so wie ich das gesehn hab sind fast alle deutschen server voll ( ja auch ordnung is sehr gut vertreten mit warte schlange)


da lief die beta besser ...frag mich nur warum . da warn ja noch closed beta tester mit bei und nicht wie jetzt nur die CE´ler


goa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (14. September 2008)

BlaXioN schrieb:


> ja hat sich verbessert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was heisst sprache ist auch ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde mit dem patch nicht alles syncronisiert?

wie ist das mit den fehlern aus der beta.. zb die mobs die nicht angreifbar sind... wurdde das gefixt?


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> was heisst sprache ist auch ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Mob-Fehler wurde schon mit 4.1.1 gefixt.

Die Sprachausgabe kann man auch als nicht-CE'ler schon downloaden.

Und zu guter Letzt:

AHHHHHHHHHHHH ich will zocken!


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

Auf Chaos Seite hab ich ziemliche Performence Probleme, sind auch schon 3 Server voll.
Auf Ordnungsseite funzt es besser!


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

Alles ist noch nicht lokalisiert
Aber das sind doch nur Kleinigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten hab ich keine grösseren Probleme feststellen können


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

ich hoffe es läuft bei mri werde morgen noch schnell auf 3gb ram aufstocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

wieviel server stehen denn schon zur auswahl?

die wollten doch zum release schon 17 deutsche server stellen oder?

sind die schon ale live?


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

8 Deutsche Server sind on und 4 auf Chaosseite schon voll


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

oh manno mann ich muss pippi...  

fast wie weihnachten als kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. September 2008)

ich bin auch neidisch...
naja die grafik soll angeblich besser sein mehr weiß ich auch ned oO


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

ich will zokkena ber habja nur die CE un nicht die PO scheiß amazon -.-... naja dann halt donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da wird es ja noch voller :'-( dann ist dauer vom server fliegen und warten angesagt xD


----------



## makkaal (14. September 2008)

Naja. OB gespielt, schönes Spiel, aber sooo dolle aufgeregt bin ich jetzt nicht. Ich war gespannt ob WAR mir was liefert, was mir gefällt und ich hab festgestellt, joa, läuft.
Mal légère bleiben... Wird eh noch einiges passieren in den nächsten paar Monaten.
Wird lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

habe ebend ein bissel WoW bg gespielt aber..... langweilig xDD ich will jetzt sofort war und dich RvR machen ! xD SOFORT!!! xD


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

und vor allem bin ich zuversichtllich, da sie mit daoc schon ein richtig gutes game abgeliefert haben, was lange spass gemacht hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wie immer kann ich mich 0 entscheiden welche klasse ich letztendlich spielen werde....

auserkorener, schwarzork, jünger oder zelot... spass machen tun sie alle...

hilfeeeee!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> wieviel server stehen denn schon zur auswahl?
> 
> die wollten doch zum release schon 17 deutsche server stellen oder?
> 
> sind die schon ale live?



Ist ja noch kein Release. Am 18. gehen die restlichen Server live.


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob treiba, schamane oder schwarzork


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

die goblins sind auf jeden fall mal unumstritten die stylischste klasse im ganzen game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> die goblins sind auf jeden fall mal unumstritten die stylischste klasse im ganzen game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht mehr wenn sie von nem Sigmarit breit gekloppt wurden ;P


----------



## makkaal (14. September 2008)

Faszinierenderweise habe ich genau dasselbe Problem wie du, Ratfzatz... Leider beschränkt sich meine Qual der Wahl nicht auf eine Fraktion ;D
Aber die Hoffnung hab ich auch, dass WAR wieder ein Langzeitmotivator wird...


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

nichts die menscheit wird überrant von der zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (14. September 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> nichts die menscheit wird überrant von der zerstörung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ja sein aber hinter der menschheit stehn die Bartabschneider  (elfen) und hinter denen dann ich mit meinen Zwergenbrüdern und spätestes dann habters verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ps memo an mich muss endlich den Morsleibavatar loswerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equal (14. September 2008)

Also ich hab eine Pre Order box und eine CE. Was ich beides bis heute nicht benutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe laufent andere fehler meldungen und so. 
Das ist echt frustrierend.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

und was ich bei den grünhäuten noch geil finde ist die umsetzung der sprache...

wenn dann an nem tümppel ein pfützengobbo steht oder ähnliches kann ich mich nicht mehr halten  

wez be bashin good in da neighborhood....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlpinaNord (14. September 2008)

Mensch, seid doch mal nicht so gierig. Einfach mal abwarten jetzt hats so lange gedauert, also könnt ihr sicherlich noch bis zum 18. abwarten. Aber verstehe euch Hab nen key für die Open Beta gehabt, hab die CE vorbestellt könnte auch zocken, aber kanns nicht weil ich arbeiten muss. Da bringt mir der key auch nix und muss trotz key bis zum WE warten. Also freut euch einfach auf den 18. und gut is. Denn das gejammer in jedem zweiten Foren Thread geht mir aufe Nerven. 

Grüße Alpina


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> kann ja sein aber hinter der menschheit stehn die Bartabschneider  (elfen) und hinter denen dann ich mit meinen Zwergenbrüdern und spätestes dann habters verkackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee wir sind auch 3 rassen und wir sind die Herrshcafts rassen wir werden die welt erobern und Gro'lock wird die Welt beherschen!


----------



## Immortalis (14. September 2008)

ich fang eh erst ab nächste woche montag an! habt ihr mal alle viel spaß mit überfüllten server;D
ich schreib in ruhe meine letzte arbeit komme dann nachmittags nach hause setzte mich an den pc un werde los zocken=)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an alle anderen viel glück und spaß bei war!

WRAAGH


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2008)

Der Tittel hätte heisen sollen an alle glücklichen CE die nicht bei amazon bestelt haben -.- . Will auch endlich zocken können hoffe mein Code kommt morgen.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

welche art belagerungswaffen gibt es eigentlich ausser ramme, geschütz, ölkessel ?

gibt es leitern an bestimmten pkten?


----------



## sanschi (14. September 2008)

Kizna schrieb:


> Der Tittel hätte heisen sollen an alle glücklichen CE die nicht bei amazon bestelt haben -.- . Will auch endlich zocken können hoffe mein Code kommt morgen.



die geht es genauso wie mir....


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

war das denn wirklich diese ce für 160 (?) euro?

oder doch nur eine preorder?


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

So erste öffentliche Quest absolviert und einmal Erster (nette Handschuhe gedroppt), auch die ersten RvR Schlachten hinter mir.
Macht schon sehr viel Fun das Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

hast du nen grossen koffer dabei und nimmst uns mit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> war das denn wirklich diese ce für 160 (?) euro?
> 
> oder doch nur eine preorder?



Die CE hat 75 euro gekostet. Das was du so teuer siehst sind die Leute die diese gekauft haben und wieder verkaufen.


----------



## DeFu (14. September 2008)

Kizna schrieb:


> Der Tittel hätte heisen sollen an alle glücklichen CE die nicht bei amazon bestelt haben -.- . Will auch endlich zocken können hoffe mein Code kommt morgen.




*hust*

hab bei amazon bestellt......und was kommt.....2 keys fürn headstart und items xD

will mich ja jetzt nicht beschweren aber so langsam geht es mir aufn sack das die nichts geregelt bekommen.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck...0739&sr=8-1

dieser artikel wird am 18. september erscheinen? höh?


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck...0739&sr=8-1
> 
> dieser artikel wird am 18. september erscheinen? höh?



Ja aber man kriegt schon ein parr Tage davor den Headstart Code. Zumindestens sollte man den kriegen. Das war das letzte Game das ich mir bei Amazon gekauft habe. NAchdem ich da angerufen habe und mich beschwert habe, habe ich eine Mail gekriegt mit der Frage ob ihr Support gut war? ROFL? Naja hoffe auf Monatg -.-


----------



## Bubbu (14. September 2008)

Da die Zeit sehr kanpp ist, sage ich nur: OBERGEIL!

Sehr sehr viel los, die Startgebiete sind überlaufen. Dafür werden die öffentlichen Quests schnell durchgezogen. Das war's mit dem Bericht, ich gehe weiter zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAHHHHH

wenn ich meinen chef spontan überreden könnte mir urlaub zu geben, würd ich es mal wieder machen.

das letzte mal passiert bei bioschock, aber momentan sieht es nicht gut aus....^^


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (14. September 2008)

Bubbu schrieb:


> Da die Zeit sehr kanpp ist, sage ich nur: OBERGEIL!
> 
> Sehr sehr viel los, die Startgebiete sind überlaufen. Dafür werden die öffentlichen Quests schnell durchgezogen. Das war's mit dem Bericht, ich gehe weiter zocken
> 
> ...




das schonmal sehr sehr gut. inna beta war nordland doch recht leer und alles übersäht mit den pq...und alleine siehste bei den champions echt blöd aus...es hat echt nerven gekostet das gebiet alleine zu durchsägen.....  mit etwas glück morgen 12uhr feierabend, preorder key und so habsch und dienstag bis 14 uhr und denn werdsch mich bis freitag abend ins koma daddeln....


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

donnerstag gibt es besimmt schon die ersten 40iger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exalin (14. September 2008)

Ach was würde ich morgen für einen freien Tag geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

aber wie war das noch?

never play on release or patchday?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Mephisto (14. September 2008)

Meine CE hab ich auch von Amazon. Keine Probleme. Auch die Keys für die Items laufen inzwischen. Muss ich mich wohl vertippt haben.

Zum Spiel: SAUGEIL!!!!

*weiterschnetzel gehe*


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

du gemein sein! mit nacktem finger auf deine nase zeigt.....!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2008)

Noch mal eine kurze Frage an die glücklichen CE besitzer die Zugang haben und über amazon bestellt haben. Habt ihr die normale CE bestellt oder die CE mit Preorder. Ausserdem würde ich noch gerne wissen ob ihre euren Code per Email gekriegt habt oder ob ihr, wegen der Preoder die ganze Packung ins Haus gekriegt habt?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen^^


----------



## Bubbu (14. September 2008)

Kizna schrieb:


> Noch mal eine kurze Frage an die glücklichen CE besitzer die Zugang haben und über amazon bestellt haben. Habt ihr die normale CE bestellt oder die CE mit Preorder. Ausserdem würde ich noch gerne wissen ob ihre euren Code per Email gekriegt habt oder ob ihr, wegen der Preoder die ganze Packung ins Haus gekriegt habt?
> 
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen^^



Ich habe die CE mit Preorder bei Amazon bestellt. Es kam nichts per mail, die Packung der Preorder Box kam recht flott (schon Monate her). Sie beinhaltete alle Codes.


----------



## Der Mephisto (14. September 2008)

Bubbu schrieb:


> Ich habe die CE mit Preorder bei Amazon bestellt. Es kam nichts per mail, die Packung der Preorder Box kam recht flott (schon Monate her). Sie beinhaltete alle Codes.



/sign War bei mir genauso


----------



## Ebon (14. September 2008)

Irgendwie scheinen so gefühlte 75% Zerstörung zu spielen -.-

RP Realms sind ziemlich einsam ^^
Standard so gut wie alle Voll + Warteschlange

Zerstörung = Hoch / Voll
Ordnung = Niedrig/Mittel (einige Voll)


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

wenn eine partei bevölkerungsmässig benachtteiligt ist, werden sie dieser partei ein paar buffs verpassen, damit das gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt ist.

so meine ich habe ich es gelesen.

find ich gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Oman oman... ich seh schon kommen... 

Morgen auf Arbeit sprech ich meinen Chef mit "Waagghhboss" an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

LOL!

ich beachte meinen einfach nicht, da ich eh keinen urlaub bekomme...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber evt hat sich bis morgen abend dann das erste chaos gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (14. September 2008)

Donnerstags gehts los - habe mir extra Donnerstag plus freitag freigemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin mal gespannt ob man einige der hiesigen User treffen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wens unwahrscheinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

ich werde wohl auf averland spielen.. evt. sieht / liest / unterstützt man sich ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaGoblin (14. September 2008)

oh nein ich könnt ko....

will morgen früh zocken und könnte es auch  wenn da nicht dieses blöde vorstellungsgespräch wäre ...


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

RL und job geht immer vor. Realität ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> ich werde wohl auf averland spielen.. evt. sieht / liest / unterstützt man sich ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Averland ist jetzt schon total voll, glaub der vollste dt. server

und imperium ist egal auf welchen Server, in Unterzahl.


----------



## Talrin (14. September 2008)

hiho, wäre nett, wenn jemand posten könnte, welche core server auf seiten der ordnung nur niedrige bis mittlere population haben.

danke


----------



## DaGoblin (14. September 2008)

die leute die schon heute zocken können auf die passt genau dieser link zu lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

oha! ich hatte gehört, dass gerade auf averland die zerstörung unterstützunng sucht, weil ordnung oberhand hätte und hatte mich deswegen dahingehend orientiert.... mhhh, muss ich wohl nochmal überdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grundgedanke (14. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen so gefühlte 75% Zerstörung zu spielen -.-
> 
> RP Realms sind ziemlich einsam ^^
> Standard so gut wie alle Voll + Warteschlange
> ...



Na, das mit den RP-Server kann ja noch werden, wenn erstmal der offizielle Start ist. Finde Warhammr eigent sich durchaus sehr gut für RP. Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Und zwar obermutig auch noch auf Seiten der Ordnung :-)


----------



## DaGoblin (14. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Bentica (14. September 2008)

Bisher der Spielfun fast bei null. Alles spielt Zerstörung. Suche nach Gilde bzw nach Grp bleibt auf seiten der Ordnung auch nach mehrmaligen fragen ohne resonanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin bis jetzt sehr enttäuscht, ich hoffe es kommen mehr on als diese langweiler bisher..


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

lass mal die grosse welle an spielern kommen und zwar morgen und dann donnerstag.

dann siehst das mit sicherheit schon wieder ganz anders aus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grundgedanke (14. September 2008)

Ratfzatz70 schrieb:


> lass mal die grosse welle an spielern kommen und zwar morgen und dann donnerstag.
> 
> dann siehst das mit sicherheit schon wieder ganz anders aus!!
> 
> ...



Das seh ich auf jeden Fall auch so. Nach dem heutigen Tag kann man sich da sicher noch kein Bild machen. Also nur die Ruhe :-) Bin sicher alles wird top!!


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

und besssa und 

WAAAAAAARGHHHHHHH!!!! 

und spass und spiel und spannung ohne EI!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (14. September 2008)

Es ist so süchtig machend wie schon lange kein Spiel mehr ^^   
So nach 6 Stunden brauch ich erstmal ne pause, hab meinen Weißen Löwen nun auf Stufe 9... 
Achja der Server Huss braucht noch ein wenig Order Unterstützung an alle morgen nachkommenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

blablalblalblbalblaaaa

BLAAAAAAAA

WARGHH


BLAAAAAAAAAA

hauptsache es schliesst sich keiner ordnungsseite an

BLAAAA BLÖÖÖÖ BLUUUUBBBB

SCHWUPDIWUP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentica (14. September 2008)

Ich lösche meinen Hexenjäger und spiel ab morgen auch Zerstörung. Auf Seiten der ordnung geht nichts und es ist total langweilig....
Für die Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (14. September 2008)

hoffe ma das warn witz benetica......
wenn nich 

winning team joiner stinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mit meinen leuten der ordnung joinen......runenpriester ftw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (14. September 2008)

Na ab morgen 1900 werde ich helfen die kleinen miesen Chaosjünger in ihre Schranken zu verweisen :-)


----------



## Bentica (14. September 2008)

Leider war es kein Witz, etliche Anfragen nach Gilde bzw Gruppen und null resonanz, nicht eine resonanz. Das kann es nicht sein für ein game was spaß machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde es morgen noch mal auf Averland versuchen aber auf wie ich hoffe mit leuten die auch mal schreiben können...der Zerstörung ^^


----------



## Schubi87 (14. September 2008)

damit würd ich noch mindestens bis donnerstag warten sei ma ehrlcih machts dir mehr spass täglich nur zu gewinnen ohne herausforderung?


ich würd sagen mach dir keine sorgen ich komme morgen aber leider fan ich auf erengrad an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2008)

Bentica schrieb:


> Leider war es kein Witz, etliche Anfragen nach Gilde bzw Gruppen und null resonanz, nicht eine resonanz. Das kann es nicht sein für ein game was spaß machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also auf Erengrad war es im Zwergengebiet so brechend voll das wir uns bei den PQs auf den Füßen rumgelatscht sind...aber ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem Server du warst.

Das Spiel hat jetzt gerade mal ein paar Stunden angefangen, und die Leute sind dabei sich das Spiel anzusehen  und da kann es schonmal etwas stiller sein wenn die Leute erstmal am rumprobieren sind. Ausserdem weißt du sicher das es offene Gruppen gibt oder? Da sind auch mehr als genug da, anzeigen lassen, anklicken, joinen, wo ist das Problem?

Für die Gilden gilt dasselbe....was erwartest du nach den paar Stunden?

Also mach mal locker, morgen früh und am 18ten kommt nochmal ein großer Schwung Leute auf die Server. Da hast du dann mit sicherheit auch genug Gruppen und Gilden willige ^^


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. September 2008)

sieg der zerstörung!!
gobbos an die macht!!!


----------



## Brachial (14. September 2008)

Auf Carroburg sind beide Seiten gerappelt voll und in den Nordlande gehts echt übelst zur Sache- egal wo du hingehst- WAR is EVERYWHERE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (14. September 2008)

Ich werd am 18ten Saturn campen.WAAAGH


----------



## Bhaal-Ultima (14. September 2008)

an bentica^^

was galubst du eigentlich wieso niemand antwortet...die leute freuen sich einfach alle nur das sie endlich war spielen können und legen richtig los. nur weil du gleich am ersten tag in eine gilde willst^^mein gott...das ist doch nur der erste tag....es werden noch viele folgen.ich würde auch erstmal nur rumlaufen...questen und staunen das es so viel zu sehen gibt...in der beta war nach diesem 414 (al er geschichte war) auch eine totale stille im chat.lass ein paar tage ins land streichen....die leute sind gefangen...ich wollte auch mit niemandem chaten oder sowas.erst am letzten tag haben wir zum test ne gilde gegründet um uns die gildenmechanik unter die lupe zu nehmen


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2008)

Bentica schrieb:


> Leider war es kein Witz, etliche Anfragen nach Gilde bzw Gruppen und null resonanz, nicht eine resonanz. Das kann es nicht sein für ein game was spaß machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist einfach nur lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

Was ich wissen wollt...

Hab von mehreren Leuten nu gehört das bei denen Teilweise die Questtexte immer noch in Englisch sind ?
Kann das Jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## Wanad (14. September 2008)

jo es gibt immer eine seite wo bissl weniger leute spielen ...wow war es horde jetzt ist es halt ordnung...aber das wird jedoch gut gebalanced sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Was ich wissen wollt...
> 
> Hab von mehreren Leuten nu gehört das bei denen Teilweise die Questtexte immer noch in Englisch sind ?
> Kann das Jemand bestätigen ?



Ja, teilweise sind noch Questtexte/Wälzertexte in englisch vorhanden. 

Denke aber mal daß das zum offiziellen Start am 18. noch zum größten Teil nachgereicht wird. Introvideo usw. fehlt ja auch noch, kommt dann wohl auch^^ Hatte was von einem größeren Patch gelesen der dann kommen soll, aber bin nicht ganz sicher wie groß und was da alles noch drin ist.

Wäh, jetzt in Bett muß. Morgen arbeiten...meine Machinistin weiterspielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

